# Remedies for itchy skin.



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

Daisy usually gets really itchy skin when the weather gets dry and when spring is approaching.

I've read that grinding oatmeal in a blender, adding warm water and applying it to her skin will relieve the itch... But I've also read that oatmeal is drying. Would Olive Oil work? Any quick remedies to relieve her dry and itchy skin that anyone would like to share?


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

russells said:


> Ginger has the same problem. I use green tea on him. Just add couple of sachets of green tea in few cups of water, remove tea bags, let it cool down and pour the cups on Daisy. Don't dry off. You will see a difference within 1-2 weeks.


How often do I do this?


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

For relief from dry itchy skin you should incorporate Eqyss Microtek shampoo and spray to your grooming supply. Both are tailor made for skin conditions, especially itchy dogs. In short, they are wonderful products.
http://www.adamshorsesupply.com/browse.cfm/4,5323.html 

Another product you could try that will give temporary relief is Humilac spray. It cheap, but effective. http://www.virbacvet.com/Products/Dermatology/KeratoseborrheicDisorders/HUMILACSpray.aspx

As I have said in the past most of these topical solutions are usually temporary fixes. To really get to the root of the problem you might have to attack it from the inside out so-to-speak from a nutritional standpoint. During winter the coat can become dry and flaky and you may need to change to a food higher in Omega fatty acids or at least supplement with such. Salmon Oil, Fish Oil and or EXtra virgin Coconut oil are just a few things you can add to their daily kibble to improve the skin and coat.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have used Avon's Skin So Soft on dogs before with good results. Also has a tendancy to repel skeeters.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

All of those sound like excellent suggestions. I've heard good things about "Durvet Oatmeal mist"

http://www.durvet.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=260:naturals-oatmeal-mist

And big 2nd to the adding salmon oil and coconut oil. I give an Omega 3 supplement in capsule form and then put some of this coconut oil on Polly's food. She ADORES it. She will eat things she doesnt even like if it has the coconut oil on it. Loves the coconut chips too.

http://www.cocotherapy.com/


----------



## hansford (Nov 4, 2009)

Firms like NaturVet make supplements that will help with the skin (email them for advice) but plain old salmon oil will help with the skin/coat and immune system, however it will be slow to work.

Neem oil will help to alleviate any itchiness in the short term, just rub it into the skin- I believe it _may_ also deter mites/bugs.

EDIT___________________

Whoops didn't see that salmon oil had already been recommended- avoid fish oil though, it is a generic product that can include the sea's bottom feeders. The best 3 brands aof salmon oil are Naturvet, Grizzly and Kronch. They take the bits of the salmon that we dont eat and then remove the yucky bits before squishing the remainder to extract the oil. 

I use the NaturVet salmon oil- longer shelf life and filtered to remove the fishy smell- I also like their product range -but if you don't mind the smell then get whichever of the three is on special. Salmon oil is a good source of Omega 3 and 6- 

also steer clear of cod liver oil- risk of overdosing on vitamin D

never heard of extra virgin coconut oil- just wondering if that was a typo and should have been olive oil.

Both salmon oil and olive oil are great for convincing dogs to eat kibble


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

hansford said:


> EDIT___________________
> 
> Whoops didn't see that salmon oil had already been recommended- avoid fish oil though, it is a generic product that can include the sea's bottom feeders.
> 
> ...



Why should you avoid Fish Oil. If you find a brand that states on the bottle "Molecurlarly Distilled" or Purified, you will be fine. Some of the finest and most pure fish oil comes from fish that are low on the food chain such as sardine, anchovy etc.. as those fish don't eat other fish and thus far have less chance of contamination as would fish oil from Salmon sources. 

You also heard right about "Extra Virgin Coconut Oil" being good for the coat and skin. The refined stuff is not so good. It should state unrefined or extra virgin for it to be the good coconut oil.


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

hansford said:


> never heard of extra virgin coconut oil- just wondering if that was a typo and should have been olive oil.


Virgin, Cold pressed organic coconut oil is awesome for a number of issue's and my dog LOVES it. She will eat anything if it's topped off with coconut oil. Here is the link to the one i use

www.cocotherapy.com


Fed regularly to pets, coconut oil may have multiple benefits:

*Skin Conditions*:

Clears up skin conditions such as eczema, flea allergies, contact dermatitis, and itchy skin. 
Reduces allergic reactions and improves skin health 
Makes coats become sleek and glossy and deodorizes doggy odor 
Prevents and treats yeast and fungal infections, including candida 
Disinfects cuts and promotes wound healing 
Applied topically, promotes the healing of cuts, wounds, hot spots, dry skin and hair, bites and stings 

*Digestion* 
Improves digestion and nutrient absorption 
Aids healing of digestive disorders like inflammatory bowel syndrome and colitis 
Reduces or eliminates bad breath in dogs 
Aids in elimination of hairballs and coughing 

*Immune System, Metabolic Function & Bone Health*
Contains powerful antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal agents that prevent infection and heart disease 
regulates and balances insulin and promotes normal thyroid function 
Helps prevent or control diabetes 
Helps reduce weight, increases energy 
Aids in arthritis or ligament problems


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I give my girl coconut oil with her breakfast, she loves it and I can see a difference in what WAS her dry flaky skin. It definitely helped.


----------



## LisaM (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm planning to try this with my dog and cats. I've been reading so many sites that go on about the benefits, it's hard to believe them all. So I googled "coconut oil fad" and read up what the nay-sayers had to say. I'm still going to give it a try, I'm hoping it works for their skin and coat they way the pro-coconut-oil articles say it will. Anything else I'll consider a bonus.


----------

